# solid works وتصميم الاسطمبات



## bebo82 (27 أبريل 2008)

هل برنامج سولدر ان يصمم اسطمبات 

يعني لو انا رسمت له جزء ممكن يصنع لي اسطمبه للجزء 
ارجو الرد 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


bebo82


----------



## ديدين (27 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم ما معنى الإسطمبات
إذا ممكن صورة للتوضيح


----------



## bebo82 (27 أبريل 2008)

عمل اسطمبه مثلا للجزء مثل المرفق ممكن ولا لا 

وهل يوجد برامج لعمل اسطمبات


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (28 أبريل 2008)

نعم البرنامج يقوم بذلك وبشكل ممتاز .. 

لكن ليس لي المعرفة الكاملة في هذا الجزء لاقدم لك الشرح المناسب ..


----------



## bebo82 (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررر جداااااااا الردود 
واتمني احد يقولي كيف عمل الاسطمبه بالبرنامج 


bebo82


----------



## نسمه على (28 أبريل 2008)

انتو مو منزلين شرح بالموضوع تعلقات فقط 
ايه وجه الاستفلده


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (28 أبريل 2008)

bebo82 قال:


> مشكورررررر جداااااااا الردود
> واتمني احد يقولي كيف عمل الاسطمبه بالبرنامج
> 
> 
> bebo82



الجزء الخاص بال help يحوي بعضا من التفاصيل .. سأطلع عليها ثم أعود إن استطعت


----------



## علاء تكليف (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## usamaafr (30 أبريل 2008)

بص هو السوليد وركس يقدر يرسملك الشكل ده بكل تفااصيله 
انما تفاصيل الاسطمبه وشكلها لا 
اللى بيعمل كده برامج تانيه زى logopress او quick press
ودى اضافات بتتسطب مع السوليد وركس 
وعموما لو عاوز تفاصيل الاسطمبه انا ممكن اعملهالك لانى بشتغل مصمم لاسطمبات الشيت ميتال 
وانا تحت امرك


----------



## usamaafr (30 أبريل 2008)

وعموما انا المفروض كنت رديت عليك بموضوع فيه شرح للاسطمبه بس المشكله انت حاطط صوره مش رسمه فمعرفش الابعاد وكده


----------



## bebo82 (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااا علي ردك ياusamaafr 
علي فكره الجزء مش صوره ديه رسمه انا رسمه علي البرنامج solid works 
ممكن تضع شرح لعمل الاسطمبه علي هذا البرنامج او اي برنامج اخر 

وشكراااااااااااا كثيراااااااااااااااا 

bebo82


----------



## usamaafr (1 مايو 2008)

برده دى صوره وامتدادها jpg وانا مقدرش اصمم حاجه من غير ابعاد ماهى ممكن تكون قد لبيسه القلم وممكن تكون قد الشباك
لان والله لازم اعرف كل صغيره وكبيره عن الحته دى لان تصميم الاسطمبه مبنى على كده هل عاوز اسطمبه تطلع انتاج كبير ولا عاوز حاجه تطلعلك حاجه ع القد لمشروع تخرج مثلا وغير كده كده هتتنفذ ولا لا لانى ممكن اعملك حاجه واكلفها وممكن برده اعملها ومكلفهاش او بمعنى اصح اختصر التكاليف بطريقه اقتصاديه
انا هستنى منك ابعاد الرسمه بامتداد السوليد او امتداد الاوتوكاد وتجاوبنى على 
1- انتاج كبير ولا قليل 
2-قدره المكبس اللى هتتركب عليه الاسطمبه كام طن 
3- سمك الصاج الى عاوز تطلعه لانه اهم بعد فى الرسمه وممكن الاسطمبه تكليفتها تقل 10 الاف جنيه عشان السمك قل مللى مثلا 

لو لقيت نفسك مش عارف الحاجات دى هضطر اعمل موضوع بقه يلم اسطمبات الشيت ميتال واشكالها 
blanking -piercing - stamping 
واحط ابعاد من عندى ع الرسمه بتاعتك وانفذ حاجه من دماغى 
وانا تحت امرك


----------



## عبد العزيزسيد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بص يا يا استاذ usamaafr بجد انا محتاج اعرف تصميم اسطمبات لاني بجد محتاج الموضوع ده جامدا جدا وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

هناك بعض البرامج الي تكون مع السوليد ورك هي التي تهتم بتصميم الاسطمبات 
ممكن تحملها من هذا اللينك

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5483


----------



## عبد العزيزسيد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعه عايز حد يدني دورات في تصميم الاسطمبات حد يرد عليا او يدني رقم تليفونه انا اتصل بيه


----------



## عمران احمد (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
انا مش عارف محدش عاوز يساعد حد فى المجال ده مش عارف ليه او ايه السبب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
المفروض اللى عارف حاجه ما يبخلش بيها على اى حد او ما يكلمش فيها احسن
الموضوع بتاع تصميم الاسطمبات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفيش واحد عاوز يعطى مثال لاسطمبه و لو بسيط 
مش عارف ايه السبب
المطلوب هو *توضيح السبب لو تكرمتم!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

مونقشه جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
اللهم موفق الجميع
اللهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## عبد الفتاح المصرى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamecenter (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
السطمبات ككلمة غير معروفة واعتقد هي كلمة غير فصيحة والله اعلم
وانا لم اعلم عن ماذا تتكلمون الى ان ذك راحد الاخوة ان هناك مكبس ويسال عن سعته
واحب ان اقول ان السطمبات ما هي الا القولب في اللغة العربية الفصحة وفي اللغة الاكنليزية molding , punch and die
هكذا يستطيع الجميع المشاركة


----------



## nartop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه التوضيحات


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأسطمبات فى اللغه الإنجليزيه تسمى Dies أو press tools اما لفظه Mold او Mould فتطلق فى الغالب على قوالب البلاستيك بأنواعها أما كلمه اسطمبات فهى لها علاقه بالكلمه stamping


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر المهندس أسامه على ردوده العلميه و على رغبته الحقيقيه فى المساعده


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوه الأعزاء برجاء الإطلاع على المرفق


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 أغسطس 2010)

السيد المهندس احمد الجزار احب أن أراسلك على إيميلك الخاص بخصوص ما نشرته فى هذه المشاركه


----------



## عادل زكى100 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس أسامه أريد مناقشتك فى مجموعه مشاركاتك القيمه هل يمكنك مراسلتى على hmahuss على الهوتميل


----------



## وسام 1975 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم نعم ال solidworklogopress او quick press 
s يعمل بواسطة الملحقات ويتم العمل بها عن طريق الخطوات التالية
1- قم بتنصيب solidworks2008 مع نظام تشغيل فيستا او اكس بي
2-قم بتنتصيب الملحقات 
3-بعدان تشغل البرنامج ال solid اذهب الى ال tools/adds on وقم بتاشير ال الملحقات وسوف تتفعل لديك على الشاشة كشريط ادوات وتستطيع الاكمال عن طريق helpe


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## eng.aly86 (17 مايو 2013)

يا ريت كتاب او ملف بى دى اف يشرح تصميم الاسطمبات بالتفصيل والقوانين والجداول


----------



## adarweesh (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكورين عالمجهود


----------



## مهندس مدرب/محمد (20 يونيو 2013)

أخي الفاضل يمكن من خلال برنامج SolidWorks يمكنك رسم أي جزء ميكانيكي وليس فقط الاسطمبات وبالتالي يمكن لهذا البرنامج ان يقوم برسم الجزء المتبقي لكن يجب في بداية الرسم أن تقوم برسم محورين او محور واحد على حسب المجسم او الشكل اللي حابب ترسمة لكن تكملة الجزء الاخر سوف يعطيك نفس الابعاد 100% فمن خلال هذا المحور سوف تعمل له رفلكشن انعكاس للجزء الذي رسمته وبالتالي يظهر عندك الجزء كاملا وبعد ذلك يمكنك عمل اكسترود للشكل كامل واضافة التحسينات التي تريدها كما يمكنك لا حقا عمل تحليل للشكل ان لم تكن واثقا من السماكة ومدى تحملها للعمل او مواضع الثقوب ....الخ ارجو ان اكون افدت بذلك شكرا جزبلا في حالة الرغبة بمزيد من الاسئلة لا تتردد بمراسلتي


----------

